# Patio table build from Weber Silver B grill



## ben cartwright2 (May 22, 2014)

One of the issues I often have is where to put my plates, trays, and gear when smoking or even grilling.  The problem got worse when I added thermometers that take up tray space.

   I saw someone who had built a table out of an old grill so decided to try that, what did I have to lose. I haunted Craigslist looking for a Weber Genesis Silver grill, figured I would be able to get a cover for it.  I found one for $25 and first scavanged the burner tubes, knobs, metal part with the dial markings (will use on my grill) and other parts. I figure I got $50-$75 worth of parts and the metal tray with the burner markings on it I can't even find available.

   I then built the initial table and the wife said it is TOO BIG!  I had to move one of the smokers to the grass to get it to fit.  I tended to agree with her, I didn't need that much room, it was 5 feet long.  I cut down the ends, put the plastic parts back and it is a good size now, also I am building a shelf to hold spices etc while cooking and will add a paper towel holder underneath the shelf.

   It is NOT done yet, I am going to either stain or paint the wood and add molding to the table tops. But it is usable for Memorial Day.

Also I found a Weber Spirit adjustable cover that fits it like a glove!

original version













P5180208_zpse110d216.jpg



__ ben cartwright2
__ May 22, 2014






New Version













0521141906_zps1d0fc4ac.jpg



__ ben cartwright2
__ May 22, 2014





   













0521141858_zps31614183.jpg



__ ben cartwright2
__ May 22, 2014


















0521141853_zps2f965188.jpg



__ ben cartwright2
__ May 22, 2014


















0521141850_zpsc49f866d.jpg



__ ben cartwright2
__ May 22, 2014


















0521141908_zps0602498a.jpg



__ ben cartwright2
__ May 22, 2014


----------



## brooksy (May 22, 2014)

Very nice table! That would definitely be a welcome addition to the cooking arsenal.


----------



## smoking b (May 22, 2014)

0521141850_zpsc49f866d.jpg



__ ben cartwright2
__ May 22, 2014






Looks nice man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   You'll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## ben cartwright2 (May 23, 2014)

Ok, here it is in time for Memorial Day, only needs some trim on the edges but ready to go













0523140940a_zps738c2ee4.jpg



__ ben cartwright2
__ May 23, 2014


















0523140940b_zpse1e305e3.jpg



__ ben cartwright2
__ May 23, 2014


----------

